# Solved: Guest account not working in Mac OSX Lion



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi techguys,

I recently decided that I wanted to customise my guest account so that when my friends who aren't familiar with macs use it, they can see what they need in the dock. I followed the instructions here: http://www.michaelsmac.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=394. I know that this is for Leopard and I have Lion but I couldn't find any other instructions to do this and don't really know how much the two operating systems differ.

I have tried enabling and disabling the guest account but this hasn't worked. Now when I try to log in to the guest account it just hangs and if I try to back out and log into my own account it won't do it and I have to do a hard reboot.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Victoria


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hold 'option' key while booting and select the Lion recovery partition.

Once it boots, select *Disk Utility* in the menubar under *Utilities*
Select your hard drive and run *Repair Permissions*

Restart and see if you can log in now.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Headrush, unfortunately I'm still having this problem.

If I leave the guest account to log in, after a while (at least 20 mins) I get a message about keychains (see attachment). If I click continue, it opens the guest account but with all of my own settings which makes me think that there was some problem with me copying over the folders.

Any other suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So you can or can't log into *your* account and the guest account?

I'd create a new keychain, that will get you logged into your account, although you may have to re-enter some password for other things that may have been stored in the keychain.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can log into my account fine, it's only when I try to log into the guest account, give up, and then log into my account that it doesn't work. 

The keychain problem is with the guest account and not my personal one. Should the guest account even have a keychain though?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

viciousvix7 said:


> I can log into my account fine, it's only when I try to log into the guest account, give up, and then log into my account that it doesn't work.


This is a bit confusing and can be read several ways:

1) Your account is fine. Logging into the guest account presents the error dialog.

2) My account is fine, I trying logging into the guest account, it doesn't work and I give up, and now can't login into my account.

3) I try logging into the guest account which fails. I then log into my account and that error dialog appears sometime after. (while logged into my account)

Hopefully it's number 1. If so just create a new keychain.



viciousvix7 said:


> The keychain problem is with the guest account and not my personal one. Should the guest account even have a keychain though?


Yes, every account has a keychain. 
You can use */Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access* to look at the things stored in it. (passwords, certificates, user IDs)

If it's 3 from above, log in. Use the application above to look and record any passwords you don't or can't remember. 
Than delete the *login* keychain.
Log out of your account and then back in. The system will create a new login keychain and you should be OK.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, yes it is basically number 1.

I waited for the dialog box and clicked 'create a new keychain'. The guest account opens but it looks exactly like my personal one, even my mail accounts are there and I get a bunch of dialog boxes asking for my passwords.

How can I get my guest account back to how it was?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would do the following:

1) Log into your account
2) Start */Applications/Utilities/Terminal*
3) type

```
sudo rm -rf /Users/Guest/*
```
4) Try logging back into the Guest account.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

re-opened by request


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

viciousvix7 said:


> The guest account opens but it looks exactly like my personal one, even my mail accounts are there and I get a bunch of dialog boxes asking for my passwords.


Are you sure it's actually logging into the guest account? (Under the Apple menu, what name does it say for Log out?)



dvk01 said:


> re-opened by request


Any additional info or update?


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,

I tried doing what you suggested previously but no luck.

It is logging into my guest account, saying Log out Guest. 

I recently made an account for my partner and it did the same, it looked exactly like my personal one with all or my mail logins and other programs. This makes me think that it's not the guest account that's the problem, but whatever template that creates all new accounts, I may be wrong.

Sorry if I'm not explaining myself properly!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like when you tried modifying the template you copied you user directory there instead.

What is the output of

```
sudo ls /System/Library/User\ Template/English.lproj
```


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

.CFUserTextEncoding	Downloads Music
Desktop Library Pictures
Documents Movies Public


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, that should have been

```
sudo ls -l /System/Library/User\ Template/English.lproj/Library/Preferences/
```
You can paste it between code tags to keep it readable.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

```
total 18376
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      145 19 Aug  2011 .3246584E-0CF8-4153-835D-C7D952862F9D
[email protected]  1 root  wheel    15364 19 Aug  2011 .DS_Store
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      968  5 Feb 10:41 .GlobalPreferences.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1174 19 Aug  2011 .GlobalPreferences.plist.8xrmaQP
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 .GlobalPreferences.plist.BXQBpnG
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 .GlobalPreferences.plist.Qz30K4K
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 .GlobalPreferences.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 .GlobalPreferences.plist.nFaKxT4
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 Acrobat
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      789 19 Aug  2011 AddressBookMe.plist
drwxr-x---   7 root  wheel      238 19 Aug  2011 Adobe
[email protected]  1 root  wheel       79 19 Aug  2011 Adobe Photoshop CS5 Paths
drwxr-x---  12 root  wheel      408 19 Aug  2011 Adobe Photoshop CS5 Settings
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 Aimersoft
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       92 19 Aug  2011 AppFreshDaemon.plist
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 Axentra Corporation
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 BBCiPlayerDesktop.61DB7A798358575D6A969CCD73DDBBD723A6DA9D.1
drwxr-x---  86 root  wheel     2924 19 Aug  2011 ByHost
[email protected]  1 root  wheel     2104 19 Aug  2011 CD Info.cidb
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel      136 19 Aug  2011 Doctor Who
drwxr-x---   2 root  wheel       68 19 Aug  2011 ExtendScript Toolkit
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 Feral Interactive
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel       68 19 Aug  2011 Input Calibrator
drwxr-x---   4 root  wheel      136 19 Aug  2011 M4E
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 Macromedia
drwxr-x---   5 root  wheel      170 19 Aug  2011 Microsoft
[email protected]  1 root  wheel    11184 19 Aug  2011 PassportPhotoStudio
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     9653 19 Aug  2011 QuickTime Preferences
[email protected]  1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 Roxio Toast Prefs
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel      170 19 Aug  2011 SDMHelpData
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
drwxr-x---  14 root  wheel      476 19 Aug  2011 The Sims 3 Preferences
drwxr-x---   4 root  wheel      136 19 Aug  2011 TuneUpMediaPreferences
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 Unsanity Installer Receipts.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      202 19 Aug  2011 at.obdev.LittleSnitchConfiguration.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 at.obdev.LittleSnitchConfiguration.plist.lockfile
drwx------  12 root  wheel      408 19 Aug  2011 calibre
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      475 19 Aug  2011 com.Growl.GrowlHelperApp.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.Growl.GrowlHelperApp.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      156 19 Aug  2011 com.HobbyistSoftware.VLC_Setup.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      124 19 Aug  2011 com.TuneUpMedia.TuneUp.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      273 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.118.registration
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      206 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.ARM.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.ARM.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      176 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.Acrobat.Pro.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    31405 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.Acrobat.Pro_x86_9.0.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      271 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.CSXS2Preferences.plist
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      235 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.CSXSPreferences.plist
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.DC3Module.AdobeADC
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      796 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.Photoshop.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      294 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.acrobat.90.sh.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      260 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.air.els.052B00379E6AE54ADE7AF005E8D5059C.dat.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      421 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.crashreporter.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1138 19 Aug  2011 com.adobe.mediabrowser.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3574 19 Aug  2011 com.amazon.Kindle.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      289 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ASApplication.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ASApplication.plist.lockfile
[email protected]  1 root  wheel      131 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ATS.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ATS.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      838 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ActivityMonitor.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ActivityMonitor.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      281 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AddressBook.abd.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AddressBook.abd.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3088 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AddressBook.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AddressBook.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     6141 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Aperture.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      334 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AppleShareClient.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.AppleShareClient.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     1477 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Automator.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      451 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.BezelServices.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.BezelServices.plist.lockfile
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      348 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.BluetoothAudio.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      200 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Chess.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      143 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ColorSyncCalibrator.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      906 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Console.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     1736 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Console.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       94 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.CrashReporter.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1761 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DVDPlayer.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      806 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Dictionary.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      869 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DictionaryServices.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      407 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DigitalColorMeter.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      182 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DirectoryUtility.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DirectoryUtility.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      238 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.DiskUtility.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       61 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.FolderActions.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3245 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.FontRegistry.user.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.FontRegistry.user.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       84 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.HIToolbox.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      365 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Image_Capture.plist
drwxr-x---   2 root  wheel       68 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.JapaneseAnalysis
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       88 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Labels.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel  2418688 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.LaunchServices.QuarantineEvents
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   409600 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.LaunchServices.QuarantineEventsV2
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3271 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.LaunchServices.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.LaunchServices.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      119 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.MassStorageCamera.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.MassStorageCamera.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      228 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.MobileDeviceCrashCopy.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.MobileDeviceCrashCopy.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      116 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.NetAuthAgent.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      119 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PTPCamera.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      119 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PTPCamera.plist.eUs6UBZ
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PTPCamera.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      558 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PhotoBooth.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PhotoBooth.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      623 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PreferenceSync.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PreferenceSync.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    11146 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Preview.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Preview.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1523 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Preview.SandboxedPersistentURLs.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Preview.SandboxedPersistentURLs.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      137 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ProblemReporter.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ProblemReporter.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      101 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.PubSubAgent.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      191 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickLookDaemon.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel  1079919 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel  1076908 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.5PpZcEF
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.6e9kubh
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.7fmo0uc
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.CKgdyGj
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.FjLYpgo
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.OA1aqYC
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.QPuQvvb
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.QluFMmm
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.V9mZkjM
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.aYHMMWn
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.gWXdz7g
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.od7wPDG
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.rTCX4Wn
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.QuickTimePlayerX.plist.zn3rvYX
[email protected]  1 root  wheel      133 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel     2516 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Safari.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Safari.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1410 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScreenSharing.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScreenSharing.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      662 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScreenSharing.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScreenSharing.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     1068 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScriptEditor2.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      154 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ScriptEditor2.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    11382 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ServicesMenu.Services.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.ServicesMenu.Services.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       95 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.SetupAssistant.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      111 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       83 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Stickies.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      311 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    15469 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Terminal.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.Terminal.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    11271 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1436 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.SandboxedPersistentURLs.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.SandboxedPersistentURLs.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       83 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.TextEdit.plist.lockfile
drwxr-x---   4 root  wheel      136 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.VoiceOver3
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     5301 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.VoiceOver3.local.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      339 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.airport.airportutility.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.airport.airportutility.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      186 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.applescript.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      133 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.appstore.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.appstore.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      184 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.archiveutility.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.archiveutility.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      205 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.audio.AudioMIDISetup.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      391 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.calculator.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     4890 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.conference.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.conference.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      165 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dashboard.client.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dashboard.client.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     6488 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dashboard.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dashboard.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      975 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.desktop.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.desktop.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       99 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.digihub.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel     1024 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.diskimages.fsck
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel    22528 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dock.db
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     5513 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dock.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.dock.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      331 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      654 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.trackpad.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.trackpad.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     8675 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.facetime.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.facetime.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    35648 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.finder.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.finder.plist.6YhCltD
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.finder.plist.FUMG019
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.finder.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      247 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.frameworks.diskimages.uiagent.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.frameworks.diskimages.uiagent.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      140 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.frontrow.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel   110047 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.garageband.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2003 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.help.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.help.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      206 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.helpviewer.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.helpviewer.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      894 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.4Wr5243
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.AfaEwGg
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.EHnmMZ3
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.EkUtcG1
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.GeVZRuy
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.IrFXFI1
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.J4QBmFL
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.LqDuiyM
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.PzZ4AS3
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.VNyA0h5
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.blLP5xL
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.e02faaU
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.hyDENLE
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.tWKFndA
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.uYWP1bJ
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.v3Hk6Cc
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.w7hMBC4
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iApps.plist.zPXvPLG
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       95 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iCal.helper.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iCal.helper.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     8817 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iCal.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iCal.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       96 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.AIM.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.AIM.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      499 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.Jabber.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.Jabber.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      190 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.StatusMessages.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      131 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.SubNet.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       96 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.Yahoo.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.Yahoo.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1822 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChat.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       74 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iChatAgent.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     4534 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iDVD.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     2096 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iDVD.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    47158 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iMovie8.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iMovie8.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1199 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPhoto.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPhoto.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    28284 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPhoto.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPhoto.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3167 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist.7d8ogjW
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist.FoaFVgk
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist.PizsFUN
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist.eSTMIFV
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iPod.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel    14702 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.eq.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel   149989 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.02CCUcZ
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.0pSbYaS
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.1FNzjn8
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.3iYHHyz
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.5gXPnZG
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.5xZAY6H
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.7DIY2LJ
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.7tfvjdl
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.C9UFxrr
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.I5QOuth
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.JZavz9i
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.KItSPIo
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.LleYfvg
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.MKaaQJm
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.Mp2cZL0
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.NoFMRGs
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.P8zZzN7
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.Uy6qqmd
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.WMTkK4D
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.WjFmbIb
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.X8T1edB
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.YGTx9l3
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.YwVPBbk
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.ebqXtnn
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.evGaMNH
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.ezvFBjP
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.gqwIIxD
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.iZ5KVyq
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.jEhSjOJ
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.nYWaqsb
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.oYCeLKZ
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.ook3u5O
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.qWtb6Xt
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.rXjLxHb
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.sTYYdgC
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.teK6z2I
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.vaCw2nx
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunes.plist.z3lgvAx
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       57 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunesHelper.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iTunesHelper.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     1261 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iWeb.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      640 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.imagent.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.imagent.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1095 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.imservice.FaceTime.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.imservice.FaceTime.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       81 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.installer.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     2748 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.internetconfig.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      471 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel  2254673 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.iphotomosaic.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      186 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.isync.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1003 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.java.JavaPreferences.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      422 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.keychainaccess.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     7453 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.loginitems.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.loginitems.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      240 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.loginwindow.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.loginwindow.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    27814 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.mail.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.mail.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      108 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.menuextra.clock.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.menuextra.clock.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       62 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.mobile.iTunes.store.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.mobile.iTunes.store.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      120 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.preference.desktopscreeneffect.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.preference.desktopscreeneffect.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1189 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.PrinterProxy.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.PrinterProxy.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      510 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.PrintingPrefs.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.PrintingPrefs.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      213 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.add.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      209 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.custompapers.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    10060 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.custompresets.forprinter.Canon_iP5200.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.print.custompresets.forprinter.Canon_iP5200.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      138 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.quicklookconfig.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.quicklookconfig.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel    20514 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     6253 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.quicktimeplayer.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    27800 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.recentitems.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.recentitems.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      326 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.scheduler.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.screensaver.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     1688 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.security.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    33267 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.sidebarlists.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.sidebarlists.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       68 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.soundpref.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       54 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.spaces.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.spaces.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      162 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.speech.recognition.AppleSpeechRecognition.prefs.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      101 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.speech.recognition.feedback.prefs.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      275 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.speech.synthesis.general.prefs.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      171 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.speech.voice.prefs.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      489 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.storeagent.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.storeagent.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      553 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.symbolichotkeys.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.symbolichotkeys.plist.lockfile
-rwx------   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.syncserver.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2500 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.systempreferences.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.systempreferences.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      278 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.systemsound.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      454 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.systemuiserver.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.systemuiserver.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      234 19 Aug  2011 com.apple.universalaccess.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      377 19 Aug  2011 com.appzapper.AppZapper.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.appzapper.AppZapper.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1425 19 Aug  2011 com.belightsoft.DiscCover3.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     8643 19 Aug  2011 com.bittorrent.uTorrent.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.bittorrent.uTorrent.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      902 19 Aug  2011 com.dougscripts.JoinTogether.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      937 19 Aug  2011 com.dragoman-mac.Dragoman.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.dragoman-mac.Dragoman.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       54 19 Aug  2011 com.elgato.VideoPlayer.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2024 19 Aug  2011 com.evernote.Evernote.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     9670 19 Aug  2011 com.fadingred.Senuti.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      245 19 Aug  2011 com.getdropbox.dropbox.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      166 19 Aug  2011 com.google.GECommonSettings.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel     1411 19 Aug  2011 com.google.GoogleEarthPlugin.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2721 19 Aug  2011 com.google.GoogleEarthPlus.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      665 19 Aug  2011 com.google.Keystone.Agent.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.google.Keystone.Agent.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     2087 19 Aug  2011 com.google.sketchupfree8.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     8906 19 Aug  2011 com.headlightsoft.detune.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1075 19 Aug  2011 com.iSkysoft.iMedia_Converter.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.iSkysoft.iMedia_Converter.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      105 19 Aug  2011 [email protected]
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      264 19 Aug  2011 com.kayak.exploremac.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.kayak.exploremac.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      119 19 Aug  2011 com.lightheadsw.caffeine.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      237 19 Aug  2011 com.mac.homepage.major4.ffmpegX.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      220 19 Aug  2011 com.memeo.MemeoAgentSG.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       81 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.ClipGallery.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      853 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.DocumentConnection.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2375 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Excel.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Excel.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       59 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.OfficeNotifications.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel      123 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Outlook.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1994 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Powerpoint.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    16756 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Word.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.Word.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      944 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.autoupdate2.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.autoupdate2.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       92 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.error_reporting.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      343 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.helpviewer.debuglogging.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      449 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.helpviewer.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel   295979 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.office.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.office.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       81 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.office.setupassistant.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       81 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.outlook.database_daemon.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       59 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.outlook.office_reminders.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       59 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.silverlight.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.microsoft.silverlight.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      335 19 Aug  2011 com.objectstack.ArtworkGofer.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      205 19 Aug  2011 com.peternoriega.unrarx.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.peternoriega.unrarx.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     2053 19 Aug  2011 com.pixelmatorteam.pixelmator.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    27353 19 Aug  2011 com.pixelmatorteam.pixelmator.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.pixelmatorteam.pixelmator.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3871 19 Aug  2011 com.roxio.Toast.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      666 19 Aug  2011 com.rvm.SimplyRAR.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1675 19 Aug  2011 com.skype.skype.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.skype.skype.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel      299 19 Aug  2011 com.stuffit.Expander.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      919 19 Aug  2011 com.techspansion.visualhub.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.techspansion.visualhub.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      355 19 Aug  2011 com.timeSoftware.timeMachineEditor.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.timeSoftware.timeMachineEditor.plist.lockfile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel     2510 19 Aug  2011 com.titanium.OnyX.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    11189 19 Aug  2011 com.trolltech.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     4729 19 Aug  2011 com.twitter.twitter-mac.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.twitter.twitter-mac.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    55995 19 Aug  2011 com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1539 19 Aug  2011 com.zeobit.MacKeeper.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 com.zeobit.MacKeeper.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2051 19 Aug  2011 de.metaquark.appfresh.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 de.metaquark.appfresh.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      245 19 Aug  2011 edu.mit.Kerberos.IdentityManagement.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      493 19 Aug  2011 fr.madrau.switchres.app.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 fr.madrau.switchres.app.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    39481 19 Aug  2011 fr.madrau.switchres.daemon.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 fr.madrau.switchres.daemon.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      266 19 Aug  2011 iCalExternalSync.plist
-rwx------   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 iCalExternalSync.plist.lockfile
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      357 19 Aug  2011 italian.grammar.profiles
[email protected]  1 root  wheel      197 19 Aug  2011 ix.pref
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       67 19 Aug  2011 localhost.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     2802 19 Aug  2011 loginwindow.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 loginwindow.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      127 19 Aug  2011 net.kovidgoyal.calibre.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      120 19 Aug  2011 org.cups.PrintingPrefs.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.cups.PrintingPrefs.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      361 19 Aug  2011 org.herf.Flux.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.herf.Flux.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      190 19 Aug  2011 org.iPatch.iPatcher3.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     3641 19 Aug  2011 org.m0k.handbrake.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel       60 19 Aug  2011 org.mozilla.crashreporter.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel     1224 19 Aug  2011 org.mozilla.firefox.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.mozilla.firefox.plist.lockfile
[email protected]  1 root  wheel      133 19 Aug  2011 org.mozilla.plugincontainer.plist
[email protected]  1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.mozilla.plugincontainer.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     6798 19 Aug  2011 org.niltsh.MPlayerX.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.niltsh.MPlayerX.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      169 19 Aug  2011 org.niltsh.MPlayerX.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.niltsh.MPlayerX.plist.lockfile
drwxr-x---   3 root  wheel      102 19 Aug  2011 org.videolan.vlc
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    12509 19 Aug  2011 org.videolan.vlc.LSSharedFileList.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.videolan.vlc.LSSharedFileList.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     1421 19 Aug  2011 org.videolan.vlc.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 org.videolan.vlc.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      122 19 Aug  2011 pbs.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 pbs.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       91 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.calendar.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.calendar.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      113 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.dictionary.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      118 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.phonebook.plist
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel       78 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.translation.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     5189 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.unitconverter.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.unitconverter.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      963 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist
-rw-------   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist.aG73Gpv
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      619 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist.v5lh1zX
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      520 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel      276 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.iSlayer.iStatnanoV2.widget.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.iSlayer.iStatnanoV2.widget.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel    12413 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.orange.widgets.Sudoku.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-com.orange.widgets.Sudoku.plist.lockfile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel     9677 19 Aug  2011 widget-it.com.palple.widget.currencyconverter.plist
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        0 19 Aug  2011 widget-it.com.palple.widget.currencyconverter.plist.lockfile
```


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Definitely looks like when you were modifying the template you did indeed copy your user account into the template.

My suggestion would be create a new user account. (Log in and set up that account as you wish)

Using Terminal, delete the Guest account and follow the instructions you did previously used to copy the account you just created into the Guest template. (Make sure you are copying from that account and not your normal account)

To make sure you don't mix it up, use absolute path names when copying.

ex:

```
cp -rv /Users/temporaryAcct/* /System/Library/User\ Template/English.lproj/

not

 cp -rv ~/* /System/Library/User\ Template/English.lproj/
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread reopened as requested.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for reopening this, I got frustrated and gave up!

Thanks for the advice Headrush, the problem I have now is that as I can't log in to my Guest account, I can't follow the steps in the tutorial. Do you have any tips on resetting the Guest account? Have tried enabling/disabling without any luck.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You don't log into the guest account, you log into your account and than delete the Guest account.
(disable than re-enable)

If the template is corrupt and causes problems on new account creation, we'll need to fix those templates files.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks, with the guest account I disabled, restarted, enabled, restarted and that seemed to work!

The template was corrupt and that's all fixed now.

Found a very helpful video on YouTube which provided a much easier (and safer!) way of customising the Guest account in Lion. 




Thanks for all of your help!


----------

